# Child Scribbling on Walls - Normal Wear & Tear?



## TUK_Sharma (29 Oct 2010)

Hi All,
Apologies if this has been asked and responded to before, but I did search and could not find any thread on this.

I am currently renting and my child has scribbled a few lines on the walls using felt tip pens. The renting agents have asked me to get that fixed when I leave the property. However, I just happened to mention this to my friend who said that he remembered reading a judgment a few years back that a child scribbling on the walls is a normal activity and thus it is considered normal wear and tear. 

I could not believe it and I searched the net for more information/judgment but could not find any details. Can anybody help? 

Many Thanks.


----------



## DB74 (29 Oct 2010)

I personally wouldn't consider it normal W&T

A few scuff marks on painted walls can be expected alright but not all-out scribbling

Can the landlord not take the cost out of your deposit?


----------



## Knuttell (29 Oct 2010)

I would not consider that normal wear and tear either,I have children and at no time ever did they draw or write on walls.


----------



## daveccork (29 Oct 2010)

I would recommend trying to fix it yourself as opposed to the agent / landlord doing it. You can find someone at reasonable cost and protect your deposit. landlord's mind won't be as focused !


----------



## Greta (29 Oct 2010)

You can probably just touch up the walls yourself with a matching paint, and it will only cost you a few euros for a can of paint. Much easier than trying to argue with your landlord over this

I don't think this is normal wear and tear.


----------



## infinity (2 Nov 2010)

when my previous tenants left a few years ago there was a good bid of scribbling on the walls, 3 year old child! I tend to get the house painted all over when changing tenants so I just put it down to wear and tear. different story if furniture was scribbled on though!


----------



## sam h (3 Nov 2010)

It is not normal wear & tear, someone has scribbled on the walls!!!

However, alot probably depoends on how long you have been in the property.

If I had a tenant in for about 3 year, I'd would be repainting anyway, so I wouldn;t be too worried.....but not after a year

If you do decide to do it yourself, make sure you are able to paint.....it is a skill .  I had one tenant who left more paint on the floor, ceiling & skirting boards than they did on the wall!!


----------



## Claire1956 (3 Nov 2010)

So this is what is peoples minds - how do I avoid cleaning up after my kids......lets see if we can find a court judgement to back-up that we don't need to!! I think I am going to melt into the keyboard with 'bafflement', can someone find a judgement that it is not my responsibility to clear up the mess on my desk??


----------



## PaddyW (3 Nov 2010)

Claire, if you do find one make sure you let me know. Cheers!


----------



## Shelleyb (3 Nov 2010)

Claire1956 said:


> So this is what is peoples minds - how do I avoid cleaning up after my kids......lets see if we can find a court judgement to back-up that we don't need to!! I think I am going to melt into the keyboard with 'bafflement', can someone find a judgement that it is not my responsibility to clear up the mess on my desk??


 
I think this is a petty remark.  It's a legal question, is scribbling on walls part of 'normal wear in tear' the answer is no.

Of course, if you were Banksy then it would be a different matter wherein the landlord would remove the whole wall and sell it to the Tate Modern for loads of money.


----------



## NorfBank (3 Nov 2010)

Shelleyb said:


> Of course, if you were Banksy then it would be a different matter wherein the landlord would remove the whole wall and sell it to the Tate Modern for loads of money.



No need to remove the wall..

[broken link removed]


----------



## Claire1956 (3 Nov 2010)

It is not a petty remark. I think it is ridiculous to ask people to take time to see if they can recall a case that prevents a person be responsible for their kids actions.


----------



## MOFFY01 (3 Nov 2010)

Claire1956 said:


> It is not a petty remark. I think it is ridiculous to ask people to take time to see if they can recall a case that prevents a person be responsible for their kids actions.


 
with you all the way on that one!


----------



## ipad (3 Nov 2010)

MOFFY01 said:


> with you all the way on that one!


 
Me too!


----------



## SparkRite (3 Nov 2010)

TUK_Sharma said:


> I just happened to mention this to my friend who said that he remembered reading a judgment a few years back that a child scribbling on the walls is a normal activity and thus it is considered normal wear and tear.
> 
> I could not believe it and I searched the net for more information/judgment but could not find any details. Can anybody help?
> 
> Many Thanks.



Can't for the life of me see where the OP either says or infers that they are not responsible for their kids actions?

Why people take it upon themselves to read more into posts, than what is written, and then take the high moral ground and suggest that the OP thinks otherwise, is beyond me.

All that is being asked, as far as I can see, is, did such a ruling take place?

In fact, the OP has stated that they could not believe that such a judgment  had been arrived at, which to my mind, if I may be so bold as to make an assumption, would intimate that they *do* accept responsibility.


----------



## DB74 (3 Nov 2010)

Why would OP want to find the relevant judgement unless they were prepared to use it to avoid paying for thier child scribbling on ther walls?

If someone posts a question I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that they want the answer because it's relevant to them.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Nov 2010)

DB74 said:


> Why would OP want to find the relevant judgement unless they were prepared to use it to avoid paying for thier child scribbling on ther walls?
> 
> If someone posts a question I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that they want the answer because it's relevant to them.




Maybe, and just Maybe, because they don't believe what their friend told them?

If a friend of mine told me something that I found incredulous then I may well research it on the net or elsewhere, without prejudicing my reason for doing so.  

All I'm saying is that SOME people immediately jump to the conclusion that the OP is looking for some reason not to accept responsibility when all that was said was that he/she "could not believe it".


----------



## Complainer (3 Nov 2010)

Claire1956 said:


> It is not a petty remark. I think it is ridiculous to ask people to take time to see if they can recall a case that prevents a person be responsible for their kids actions.


You'd better give the Law Library a shout and let them know that the work of 50% of barristers is 'ridiculous'.


----------



## ziltwo (3 Nov 2010)

I assume you tried to get it off the wall; in my experience baby wipes work on freshly scribbled crayon, Flash Erasers take it off too, but use it gently don't rub too hard or you'll take the paint off too, (speaking from experience).


----------



## Claire1956 (3 Nov 2010)

My time is spent reading the posts on a frequent basis. I get enjoyment from learning from others and their opinions. Am very appreciative where a person goes out of their way to provide factual responses to valid queries. Many of the queries are common to most of us and so we all benefit. 

Brendan: Is there/was there a thread for 'shoot the breeze' for this type of observations brought about by the OPs friend? This would be the best place for this thread, as the OP wouldn't intend to use the detail, but was just asking a question, as so mentioned by SparkRite.

However OP, perhaps you could enlighten us: When the rental agency asked you remove the scribbles, was that acceptable to you? Did you mention it to your friend over the course of conversation? Is your friend well versed on judgements? Could they add some valuable responses to other queries on the site perhaps? It would of course be great if some links to these details could be provided by your friend.

Complainer - surely I am not the first to make such an observation!!!


----------



## Claire1956 (3 Nov 2010)

In fact, the OP has stated that they could not believe that such a judgment had been arrived at, which to my mind, if I may be so bold as to make an assumption, would intimate that they *do* accept responsibility. 


Could not believe.....................their luck, maybe!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Nov 2010)

Please keep this thread on topic.  

The OP asked if anyone knew if there was "a judgment a few years back  that a child scribbling on the walls is a normal activity and thus it is  considered normal wear and tear".  They did not ask for our views on the fact that their child scribbled on the walls and whether or not they are accepting responsibility for same.  That is a matter for the letting agent to sort out in the long term.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Nov 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Please keep this thread on topic.
> 
> The OP asked if anyone knew if there was "a judgment a few years back  that a child scribbling on the walls is a normal activity and thus it is  considered normal wear and tear".  They did not ask for our views on the fact that their child scribbled on the walls and whether or not they are accepting responsibility for same.  That is a matter for the letting agent to sort out in the long term.



As per my posts..........
Unfortunately I find the same occurs on many other threads.
Where would we be without the moral police??


----------

